# Vizsla on the run.



## vicwineguy (Jan 27, 2012)

Quil is a female Vizsla who was 2 in September 2012. She was a breeder return and having had and bred Vizslas before we were quite willing to take a more mature dog. When we got her she was hyper sensitive/scared/nervous (think agitator every time we tried to take her out). She was crated at night (happily) and on beds and furniture for the rest of the day. She hated going for walks and avoided people and dogs and would bolt at any noise. We would sit at sbux at the end of the walk and encourage strangers to approach. Just was learning to associate with other dogs in the Victoria BC dog park and gradually accept the occasional stranger in early November. 

We were away in Hawaii from mid November to mid December and Quil stayed with our daughter, Sarah, and our granddaughter both of whom she loved. Our daughter went to Duncan (about 38 miles north of Victoria) Dec 3 and when she entered the house Quil spooked, knocked over a box and ran out the door, leash still attached. 

The search for her HEAVILY involved social media. We were not due back until the 14th and Sarah said that coming home early would not help (though the last 10 days was not a holiday for us). Sarah and our son Ian had thoroughly searched the Gibbins road area with the help of the facebook arranged search party.

Sarah posted:
RECENT Sightings! We've had a few sightings of Quil this morning (Tues Dec 11th) on Riverside Road between Mines and Colvin but she could go either direction! We have Chelco Farms Rescue heading up to look and set a live trap if we can keep her in an area so we need as many sightings as possible!! Please keep your eyes open in this general area for her! It's been over a week and she is cold and hungry!! She does have her leash attached!

map of sightings posted

At around 5am Sunday Dec 8th she was spotted near the Casino/VIU and also in the 5400blk of Miller Road! This is out of her normal area where she has been spotted before so please keep your eyes open in this and all areas in case she is on the move!

Quil, our 2yr old Vizsla puppy went missing on Mon Dec 3rd @430 while visiting Duncan. She took off on Gibbins Road near Carmel Drive. She is very shy and scared, and wont approach you. If spotted please watch what direction she goes and what time and contact me ASAP!

She took off while on leash and reports are that she still has her collar on but nobody has confirmed about the leash which is a brown leather leash that originally had a plastic bag tied to the handle.

She is medium size rusty brown with very short hair. She has been spotted in various locations but seems to be sticking to certain areas but that doesn't mean she wont leave them. The map with the stars are some of the other places she has been spotted. Make sure you check any small sheltered areas that she could be hiding in to keep warm and dry. Please notify us if you see or find her! I need my doggy back!! 
end posting

From there the next sighting was a farm about 12 km south 3 days later, where she stayed for about 3 days. Her leather leash was now about 8 inches. We saw her there but she would not come when called though we were a couple of hundred yards away. She travelled back and forth from there to an area 4 miles away north of Cowichan Bay. Finally we got another positive sighting on Thursday the 20th on a **** where she had been feeding on deer carcasses and fish (never mind the bunnies on the farm). Again she wouldn't come,but later in the day she went out on a pier where we were able to corral her (after pelting her with chicken and garlic sausage). Into the car and tears all around.

More of the story is on "Help Find Quil" on facebook http://www.facebook.com/HelpFindQuil

For those who think Vizslas are soft, take a look.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, what a story. I am so glad you have your red girl back in time for Christmas!


----------

